# we need jefries (take a look)



## lakers1 (May 28, 2002)

Jare Jefferies is taking the NBA seriously he has grown an inch in 2 months and now is 6'11". He has gained 25 pound in muscle and looks rather good. He looks alot like Jermaine Oneal now. He is a smart savvy player. Right now he looks like a nice pick up if we can move down a few spots. He would be a bargain at #9 or #10. he is very versatile very he can play th 2 ,3,4 and even one forget about dat he can play all five positions since he is gaining muscles and should start right away if the knicks are smart but their not they choose to play with olda$$es but i think they will come through.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Jefferies is a late 1st round pick at BEST,and that 25lbs of muscle he put on will be gone before the season starts.Dont u remember all the hype Camby got last off-season when everyone said he would DOMINATE,LOL,yea they said DOMINATE the East?Face the facts Jefferies and Camby just DONT have a Shaq/Zo/Malone frame.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

have you seen Jeffries? He looks good.... Also, he is DEFINITELY a lottery pick, maybe even top 10.... I'll try to find the pic of the new JJ and post it as soon as I can...


----------



## BreakYaAnkles10 (Jun 11, 2002)

Late 1st round pick at BEST???? I'd like to see what kinda crack-mock draft you have going that has Jeffries going somewhere 21 down...

I don't like him much but I still think he's a mid 1st rounder at worst. 25 is now more like 12-14 it's being reported.


----------



## CoolHandLuke (Jun 8, 2002)

Being from Indiana, I always want Indiana players to do well in the NBA. And while I'd hoped Jared would, for a long time I just didn't think he had the ability. The fact is, he DOES NOT have the mobility to be a good NBA 3, let alone 2, like suggested above. But if he is at 6-11, 235, I think he could be a great power forward. He's got unbelievable post moves, it's just that if he didn't gain weight, he wouldn't be able to use them in the league because he'd be thrown around. He really doesn't have the handles or quickness that he's given credit for, though they are decent. Just because he can move and hit the little jumper doesn't mean he should play the 3. He's got good size for power forward if he's gained that much weight. He'll have the matchup advantage ALL THE TIME because he can take the stronger 4's outside, and the ones that aren't as heavy he can use his vast array of post moves to score on. I think at the power forward he could be a VERY effective player in the NBA.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Knicks...*

The Knicks should draft Chris Wilcox or Maryland with the 7th pick. He is stronger and more athletic than Jeffries. He has more potential and wowed the Knicks in workouts. He would be a great pick for the Knicks.


----------

